# Post pictures from your guitarheros!



## Brett89 (May 1, 2007)

So, do it 
Hope this will be a fun thread.

So I begin.

Erik Rutan (Morbid Angel, Hate Eternal, Alas)
Love him for is tone and style






Trey (Morbid Angel)
Great songwriter, nice atmospheric solos


----------



## Martin_777 (May 1, 2007)

Andy Timmons: versatile, incredible, great tone!






Paul Gilbert: Nice guy, great video teacher!






John Petrucci: Genius, but has a bad taste when it comes to shoes!






James Hetfield: The Riffmaster






Jon Schaffer: The Riffmaster II


----------



## jaymz_wylde (May 1, 2007)

These are my favoritesjoe satriani,steve vai,john petrucci,and dino


----------



## jaymz_wylde (May 1, 2007)

This my other favorite's are james hetfield and zakk wylde


----------



## Daggorath (May 1, 2007)

Shawn Lane





Guthrie Govan





Michael Romeo





Chuck Schuldiner





Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## Kakaka (May 1, 2007)

I think he's got the most accurate sound of a guitar I've ever listened to, besides he's the best guitar video teacher, and, at least from the videos, one could tell he's rather sympathetic:






For being christian and having written and played both "Racing Into the Light" and "17th Century Chicken Pickin'":






For the best riff in "Rebel", Marcio Steffen (myspace.com/marciosteffen):






For being very good as far as exquisite guitar playing is concerned and having some of the most creative songs, riffs and solos:

http://www.endlesswar.net/SOB/gfx/news/Alexi_Laiho_2006.jpg(*Mod edit:* Changed the pic to just a direct link. That pic is a tad huge.)

For the most brutal Caparison djentdjent and mad Yingwie-on-crakc-ish soloing, exotic themes and feeling:


----------



## kmanick (May 1, 2007)

You guys have already posted most of mine.
these 2 guys are pretty freaking good


----------



## GH0STrider (May 1, 2007)

Most of the obvious have been stated but what about...

Jason Becker (shown here with marty friedman, two birds with one stone. hehe)





Malmsteen





Our 7string partner in crime- Mr. Dave Weiner





One of the best songwriters ever- Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2007)

Dino fucking Cazares.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 1, 2007)

These guys would be my biggest influences.


----------



## angusyoungwanabe (May 1, 2007)

kind of obvious




Downing & Tipton




Fletcher Dragge of Pennywise




Smith, Gers, and Murray




Brett Gurewitz, Greg Hetson, & Brian Baker of Bad Religion






Kim Thayil




Tom Morello




Joe Strummer


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 1, 2007)

Robert Fripp






Adam Jones





Joe Satriani










Also, Marty Friedman, Paul Gilbert and Eric Johnson


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2007)

I love Trey and Eric Rutan. I also like Terrance Hobbs and Doug Cerrito from Suffocation as well as James Murphy who has always been one of my favs. Really, I have about 100+ guitar heroes so i'll just list a few solo artists~


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 1, 2007)




----------



## distressed_romeo (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Kotex (May 1, 2007)

Ah fuck. My pics arn't working.
So David Gilmour
Jimmy Page
Adam Jones
Both the dudes from from mastodon
Tony Iommi
Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (May 1, 2007)

Since everyone's already posted pics of Paul Gilbert and Jason Becker, heres some other guys i am influenced by

Jeff Waters(Annihilator)





Tony Iommi





Dave Suzuki (Vital Remains)


----------



## Shannon (May 1, 2007)

Everyone has posted my guitar heroes, but here's one more....
Ron Jarzombek - Spastic Ink


----------



## skinhead (May 1, 2007)

Dino Cazares, he's El macho!





Eric Johnson





Fredrik Thordendal, the other rythm god





Paul Allender, the soul of CoF





Marten Hagstrom, the rythm god





Dimebag Darrel R.I.P





4 masters





Malmsteen





Jack Owen





Bulb





Dime, Zakk & Kerry





Munky


----------



## DDDorian (May 1, 2007)

^^Munky has such a bitchin' pedal board. I remember in Guitar World once they had a feature on his gear and it showed how they had to custom build his pedalboard to fold up like a toolbox, it has close to 60 pedals in it:shock:


----------



## playstopause (May 1, 2007)

One of them.


----------



## continental (May 1, 2007)

Pat Metheny...because he looks like a hobbit lol 














and Buddy Guy...because his name is full of pronouns lol


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 1, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I love Trey and Eric Rutan. I also like Terrance Hobbs and Doug Cerrito from Suffocation as well as James Murphy who has always been one of my favs. Really, I have about 100+ guitar heroes so i'll just list a few solo artists~



  
think it's the same as would of put it Shawn with the addition of Greg Howe..
http://www.raleighmusicacademy.com/images/2006workshop/greg_masterclass.jpg


----------



## Michael (May 1, 2007)

Rob Johnson of Magnitude Nine





Michael Romeo of Symphony X





Rusty Cooley





Jani Liimatainen of Sonata Arctica





Paul Gilbert





Marcel Coenen





Fredrik Thordendal of Meshuggah





Pat O'brien of Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 1, 2007)

Greg is truly one of a kind !!!


----------



## Nick1 (May 1, 2007)

George Bellas






Guthrie Govan






Marcel Coenen






John Petrucci






Stevie Ray Vaughan






Paul Gilbert






EVH






Andy Timmons






Randy Rhoads


----------



## Paul Warren (May 1, 2007)

One of my favorite guitarists I'd ever want to play with and have thankfully had the chance to do so! Such a freakin' inspiration. 

Ron Thal


----------



## BigM555 (May 1, 2007)

Well, there have been lots of my influences posted already so I won't bother with re-posting those but I thought I'd dig up a new one that I'm sure no one will bother to post.....

Rik Emmett (previously of Triumph)








Was a pretty big influence on rounding out my musical influences early on. Gave me a decent appreciation for acoustic and classical music.

Don Ross introduced me to "Heavy Wood"


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 2, 2007)

Bah, my influences are the best.


----------



## skinhead (May 2, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> Marcel Coenen



He's a great guitar player!


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (May 2, 2007)

All my main influences are home grown here in my state of Texas  

Dime, He loved what he did and was different sounding then all his contemporaries.






Stevie Ray Vaughn

Best blues player ever period






Rusty Cooley

Been following and learning from him before anyone else outside of Texas ever heard of him. He has more crazy sevenstring riffs and ideas then anyone else I know.


----------



## Ryan (May 2, 2007)

lol


----------



## Michael (May 2, 2007)

Pushing over cows? He truley is meshuggah.


----------



## Ryan (May 2, 2007)

It probably has something to do with alien abduction and cattle mutilation knowing him lol


----------



## Toshiro (May 2, 2007)

Since most of mine have been covered(Chuck, Randy, Satch, etc) here are the few that haven't:

James Murphy:





Mille Petrossa:





John Sykes:





Kiko Loureiro:


----------



## thedownside (May 2, 2007)

DimeBag of course





Scott Ian


----------



## stuz719 (May 2, 2007)

No pics, just want to namecheck Jimmy Page (even if at times he does look alarmingly like Nigel Lawson), Jeff Beck and my favourite guitarist Mick Jones of the Clash (which leads vicariously on to Mick Ronson...)


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 2, 2007)

Threads like this always show that people on this board generally have kick-ass taste! I salute you all gentlemen!


----------



## rummy (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Bobby (May 2, 2007)

Yeah this guy made me want to take up the Instrument at a very young age.


Dimebag






Cannibal Corpse was the first death metal band I listened to. It was when I was 12 and in math class. The music scared the shit out of me. I think thats what got me into it.


Jack Owen






I was at a pawnshop when I picked up a cd of his. I have been hooked since.


Steve Vai






This guy really made me want to check out a 7 string. He made it sound amazing unlike all the nu-metal bands of yesterday.


Rusty Cooley


----------



## Universalis (May 2, 2007)

One above all:

Mike Stern.






Absolutely amazing. The only one who really means "something" to me.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 2, 2007)

Here's part 2 of my list...

Eddie Van Halen






Alex Lifeson






Tim Bricheno






John Petrucci






Randy Rhoads






Shawn Lane


----------



## playstopause (May 2, 2007)

Part deux. (what a freakin' nice picture!)


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 2, 2007)

...And some more!

Brett Garsed






Jimmy Page






Stephan Forte






Chris DeGarmo






Nick Drake






Vito Bratta


----------



## playstopause (May 2, 2007)

Part trois : My man, Django
(another really nice pic imo)


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 2, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (May 2, 2007)

^





Man.... these are the longest loading pages ever! 
Heavy guitar heroes.


----------



## Ken (May 2, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> EVH



You couldn't find a better pic of EVH than that? That picture should be willed out of existence. 

Mine have already been listed here, for the most part. The only one I didn't see? The most refreshing talent I've heard in more than 10 years.


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 4, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


>



 Spinaltap    
love there DVD


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 4, 2007)

The infamous Sweedish Bastard . very cool guy also .


----------



## -K4G- (May 4, 2007)

what no brian may? here are mine.


----------



## SeanC (May 4, 2007)

Most of my favorites has already been posted so I'll try to post some that havn't been posted already (at least I don't think they've been posted already)

Dave Mustaine





Alexi Laiho





Alex Skolnick





and damn these pages take a long ass time to load!


----------



## Sebastian (May 4, 2007)

Christian Olde Wolbers








*Jeff Hanneman*








Dino Cazares


----------



## Kakaka (May 5, 2007)

I'd recommend you guys to get blown away by what I call TONE(just let it play the song "The New Beginning":

www.myspace.com/threatsignal

The TOP DOGS of our present days: these guys have it all: feeling, weight, speed, exquisite technique, creative force. My personal favorite band:

Matt Heafy and Corey Beaulieu from Trivium, Matt is my age, so I guess he is a closest reference than the other ones 'cause they're all old and walked around a lot. (note they hadn't had any tatoo done yet):





The dudes from Threat Signal, brutal sound, highly skilled and with good taste for everything from voicing to mixing: pic attached


----------



## playstopause (May 5, 2007)

^

+1 Threat Signal rules.
If you do a search, you'll find a couple of threads regarding them.


----------



## Kakaka (May 5, 2007)

I know them for like three years or something but like their sound a lot.
It's funny to say it but I discovered these younger bands in a moment in which I started to think there was nothing else to be created in music, nothing new to be done.

For me, Trivium, Threat Signal, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Avenged Sevenfold (though some fanatic purists dislike them) have made in these last years a total revolution in music. Children of Bodom, Norther, Scar Symmetry, Soilwork too, but they come from north europe, and the revolution there never stopped ever since ABBA (hahaha!!!).

So here it comes, some more main stream, but brilliant composers and players with some huge heavy sounds and maybe the most atmospheric music created by metalcore musicians. From The Avenged Sevenfold:
Zacky Vengeance & Sinister Gates:











From The Black Dahlia Murder, oh boy, this is what I call BRUTAL!


----------



## Kakaka (Sep 1, 2007)

Phil Keaggy. He's simply unbelievable with the electric and absolutely sings through the acoustic, as if that was just an extension of his soul...
If you check his videos at youtube.com you'll see what I mean.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Gilbucci (Sep 2, 2007)

Chuck Schuldiner




Zakk Wylde 




Paul Gilbert




Rusty Cooley 




John ''Man Bear'' Petrucci




Chris Broderick


----------



## Desi (Sep 2, 2007)

The reason I picked up the Guitar.


----------



## Ken (Sep 2, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Munky



Really Off-Topic, but when I saw this I thought "So easy, a caveman could do it".


----------



## Variant (Sep 2, 2007)

*My complete list of guitar heroes... alternarock anti-heroes bow down lest Cthulhu devour your ungrateful souls!!!  
*
 


Criss Oliva:





Alex Skolnick:





James Murphy:





Al Jourgensen:





Rocky George:





John Petrucci:





Robbi Robb:





Jim Matheos:





SRV:





Chuck Shuldiner:





David Gilmour:





Gary Hoey:





Steve Vai:





Joesatch:





The Devster:  





Mikeael Akerfeldt:





... and myself, you gotta believe in yourself:


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 2, 2007)

Desi said:


> The reason I picked up the Guitar.



hide is definitely one of my favorites, you just earned your first rep!

Marty Friedman is my favorite, all the rest aren't really in a particular order





Paul Gilbert





Uli Jon Roth





hide Matsumoto





Jason Becker





John Petrucci





Matthias Jabs


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 2, 2007)

Desi said:


> The reason I picked up the Guitar.



X was always freakin' awesome. \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's another one :










And Gary Holt, for being one of the few people who makes me want to run over to pedestrians when listening to his guitar playing while driving. 
Angriest. Riffs. Ever.


----------



## Rich (Sep 2, 2007)

Probably my biggest influence, Dave Mustaine  






Jeff Waters too:






Brian Setzer is one of my favourites as well, I wish I could play like this guy


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 2, 2007)

Blackmore





Mustaine






Malmsteen






Jim Matheos of Fates Warning






Tony Iommi

Lots of others too Rocky George, George Lynch, Andy LaRocque, David Gilmour


----------



## HannesNysten (Sep 2, 2007)

Mauser - Dies Irae, Vader





Peter - Vader, Panzer X


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 2, 2007)

in no particular order...


Olof Mörck (Dragonland)






Johan Reinholdz (Andromeda)






Bernie Versailles (Redemption)






Tom Englund (Evergrey)






Henrik Danhage (Evergrey)






Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation)


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 2, 2007)

here are a few i haven't seen yet 





Al Dimeola





Wes Montgomery





John McLaughlin





Frank Gambale

almost forgot


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 2, 2007)

The people I hear, and HAVE to play guitar!!


Downing and Tipton, first and forever:





Randy, absolutely:





Jimi:





Stevie:





Billy:





John Connolly (Sevendust):





Adam Dutkiewicz and Joel Stroetzel (KsE):








Mike Einziger:






...and my absolute favorites!!!

Shayne O'Neill:





Lauren Myers and Art Gormley (Easybake):








and lastly and MOST IMPORTANT:

Amy Mohan (Kavish):


----------



## MetalSir (Sep 2, 2007)

mmm..

Malmsteen.. (i grown up palyn' his solos)





Stevie Vai





Rhandy (no words to describe this pic..)





Greg Howe (can you convert flesh in technic?)





Timo Tokki (my first metal guitarrist, he makes me love the guitar shredding)





Bellas (a great friend)





Michael Romeo





Luca Turilli





Pat Metheny


----------



## Marko (Sep 2, 2007)

here's my top4:

Kiko Loureiro (Angra)





Per Nilsson (Scar Symmetry, Kaipa)





Paul Masvidal (Cynic, Portal, Aeon Spoke)





Santiago Dobles (Aghora)


----------



## GiantBaba (Sep 4, 2007)

Well Fripp and Iommi are my favorites but they've already been posted. So, uh them and:

Daniel Ash (Bauhaus, Tones on Tail, Love & Rockets)






David Torn (Polytown, Mick Karn, David Sylvian)






Jonny Greenwood (Radiohead)






Also Tom Morello, SRV, Clapton. Captain Sensible from The Damned too. Only reason I didn't post a pic of him is I don't think there are any pics of him without his dick out.


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2007)

Marko said:


> Paul Masvidal (Cynic, Portal, Aeon Spoke)
> 
> Santiago Dobles (Aghora)



+10000000


----------



## Jerich (Sep 4, 2007)

Stephane forte;...from adagio one hell of a good guitar player....







Lucian Tu my hero and good friend....







I second the Santiago he's one hell a player and friend....







Steve Smyth in or out of Nevermore one hell of a player a a killer metal dude!!!! 






Alex masi one serious shredder......"instant army".......and i was so excited when i finally got to talk to him...thanks Santiago for that one again!!! 






Tias,Peter and Thomas from Saturnus...and hell they even wear my bands shirt live?.....






Greg from Paradise Lost...who now plays 7 string ..Mayones guitars...shweet Greg you rule man


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 4, 2007)

Two more:





Pornograffitti is an underrated album 

and, of course:


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 5, 2007)

If you grew up playin' metal in the 80's this was the guy - like Bruce Lee of the guitar playing world - around for such a short period of time and people are still talking about him. 






  

See how many of you know this guy - just love his playing always have always will.


----------



## WillingWell (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris Poland?


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 5, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> Chris Poland?


----------



## Variant (Sep 7, 2007)

MerlinTKD said:


> Two more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for Nuno!  Extreme were the band Van Halen could have been had they had more inspiration and cretivity. (waits for flame). 



DslDwg said:


> See how many of you know this guy - just love his playing always have always will.



Also, Poland kicks ass (metal or jazz) and one of the nicest guys to boot.


----------



## Faine (Sep 7, 2007)

7 stringers. Yeah I know, I have bad taste right?












6 string


----------



## Blexican (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it just me, or does Erik Rutan look like Shao Kahn from the Mortal Kombat movies?


----------



## bostjan (Sep 7, 2007)

Django




Michael J Romeo




Buckethead




Jason Schimmel




Matthias "IA" Eklundh




Dave Martone




Jeff Beck




Al Di Meola




Ron Jarzombek




Neil Haverstick




Buster B. Jones




Alan Holdsworth

Hmm, there are too many


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait, Allan Holdsworth with a guitar that has a headstock? my world is collapsing!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 7, 2007)

e-rep, sir!


----------



## bostjan (Sep 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Wait, Allan Holdsworth with a guitar that has a headstock? my world is collapsing!



It's one of his Sig. models, at that!


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep in mind, I'm more inspired by creativity in songwriting and riff writing and memorable melodies, than in technical skill:




Jeff Martin - The Tea Party




Wes Borland




Mike Einziger - Incubus




Stephen Wilson




Ziltoid the Omniscient




Devin Townsend




Trent Reznor




Adam Jones - Tool




Opeth (both guitarists, but I couldn't resist this picture  )




Aaron Barrett + Scott Klopfenstein - Reel Big Fish







James Black + Rick Jackett - Finger Eleven




Rise Against




Jagori Tanna - I Mother Earth

There's more, but I'm outta time/ideas


----------



## noodles (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## leatherface2 (Sep 7, 2007)

tommy chong doesnt need a stinking pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 8, 2007)

Bernie and Nick from Redemption


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 8, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Keep in mind, I'm more inspired by creativity in songwriting and riff writing and memorable melodies, than in technical skill



You sound as if both can't go together...


----------



## Faine (Sep 8, 2007)

Adam Jones FTW

Adam Jones FTW lol


----------



## Variant (Sep 8, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Keep in mind, I'm more inspired by creativity in songwriting and riff writing and memorable melodies, than in technical skill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for Martin, Tea Party F'ing rule!


----------



## Ze Kink (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmm, let's see...



















































Not all, but a large deal anyway.


----------



## Faine (Sep 9, 2007)

DslDwg said:


>



Randy Rhoads is incredible...It's a shame he was killed...But If he was still alive today can you imagine what he would sound like!?


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 9, 2007)

Eddie





Randy





Robert Johnson





Vivian Campbell





Yng





And about a million others, too.


----------



## Faine (Sep 9, 2007)

^ I have that Randy pic as a poster in my room!


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 9, 2007)

Faine said:


> ^ I have that Randy pic as a poster in my room!



 It's a good photo of him - definitely poster material.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah I love that photo of Randy - not to many of him in a full on head bang - I love that pic - actually have it on my phone also. 

love this one also







love this one also because I was actually at this show 50,000 people with arms pumping in rhythm to crazy train was absolutely mind boggling and convinced a 13 year old to pick up the guitar


----------



## Faine (Sep 9, 2007)

Randy appretiation Thread! lol....Hes one of my favorite guitarists too, My dad exposed him to me since I was born lol. Deff inspired me.


----------



## Groff (Sep 9, 2007)

I find the lack of love for Gary Hoey disturbing!

He's the reason I wanted to play guitar.





How can I not include vai?





Ron jarzombek is mentally insane! 
That's the only way I can explain the things he does.





Ok... So maybe marco minneman plays drums... 
He can also play guitar pretty damn good (As shown on his DVD) 
not to mention he jammed with paul gilbert
and plays drums for Necrophagist (on the recent tour!)






And of course: ME!
I'm my own guitar hero.
I wouldn't be here today if it weren't for me.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 9, 2007)

None of these guys are the reason I picked up the guitar, but they are the reason why I strive to improve...

Alex Lifeson






David Gilmour






Marty Friedman


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 9, 2007)

props to the marco minneman mention! His drum performance with Necrophagist on the last tour was absolutely sick!


----------



## Variant (Sep 10, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> I find the lack of love for Gary Hoey disturbing!



Hey, go back and look at mine, I put Hoey as well.  His ability to jump from style to style and keep the riffs entertaining and relevant made him stand out from the many other shredders I've listened to. We went to see him do a live Christmas show at the Hard Rock in Phoenix (there were maybe 60 people total) and he sang happy birthday for my mom's boyfriend-at-the-time's daughter. A super nice guy and a great live act see. 

...and I put myself in there as well! Go us!


----------



## Groff (Sep 10, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> props to the marco minneman mention! His drum performance with Necrophagist on the last tour was absolutely sick!



Grrrrrr... I wanted to see them SO friggin much! Marco Minneman is my all time favorite drummer!

They canceled the Philly show, and then they were SUPPOSED to play in Philly at the end of the tour, but the date was canceled again, and the venue was changed, and none of the bands that were on the summer slaughter tour updated their page or made mention of the venue change!


----------



## right_to_rage (Sep 10, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


>



It looks like steve has an extra finger on his fretting hand


----------



## Lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Mike M-f'ing McCready 




Alex Lifeson




Jimi




Page




David Gilmour


----------



## Variant (Sep 10, 2007)

Lee said:


> Mike M-f'ing McCready



 Holy shit, that guy looks bad! 




M'kay.


----------



## Lee (Sep 10, 2007)

He's clean now. That's what matters


----------



## Variant (Sep 10, 2007)

Lee said:


> He's clean now. That's what matters



True, and kudos that that!  But I gotta say, there's a before-and-after that wouldn't hurt in 8th grade health class.


----------

